# Negative Test :-(



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is ok this morning and had a lovely weekend.  to mrs nikki and flowerpot- hope you are both feeling a bit better today.

Well i am on cd 36 today, and I ovulated on cd19/20. I took my cycle as 33 days as it is my first on clomid, so i assumed a 14 day luteal phase.

My partner took me away at the last minute on friday night for Valentine's day, and we stayed in a hotel. It was lovely and i couldn't help thinking- 'this should be our last one just the 2 of us'. I packed a test ready to do on the morning and was so excited as af hadn't arrived.
I woke up at 4.20 am so i grabbed the already prepared test and did it, sat there half asleep on the loo!. The test was very strongly negative, no faint second line,nothing.
What happened next is what upset me the most. I went back to bed and left the test in my make up bag to check again i the morning(as you do). Because i was half asleep i think my brain worked overtime. I dreamt that the test had been positive- same surroundings, everything exactly the same as it was in reality. I had decided it was too early to wake bf, and even though i was really excited dreamed i went back to sleep and was going to wake him a little later. Everything was so real- it didn't even feel like a dream. I woke at half seven with a smile on my face, checking the surroundings to make sure they matched my dream. I darted to the bathroom to check that it was positive and it was of course negative. I then realised i had been dreaming, and went back to bed- gutted. I was so upset, i cried all day saturday, it hurts so much to see negative tests all the time, i want to hold our baby so much. I feel that i had to go through the emotions of both outcomes only to see that it really was negative. 
I decided that it may have been too early to test, but i tested 14 dpo and using a test sensitve to a low level of hormone.

We decided that we should wait until my normal cycle length was over, which is tomorrow. I have had no period pain, and my boobs hurt same as normal, but they hurt me different. They haven't gone hard like normal, they are just incredibly tender round the sides. I haven't had any other symptoms.

Sorry for rambling on, i just needed to get this off my chest and ask a few questions. Was it too early to test? I am 17 days past ovulation today and still no sign.....

Please offer any advice you can, even if its to tell me i am being silly 
Thanks girls xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just wondering what test did you use?     its not over until af shows hun


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi sarah, i used a tesco test- I've thrown the leaflet away now, but i think it was sensitive to 25mlU


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have always found clearblue the best.....have you been on peeonastick.com its a great website


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

i did have a look yeah- they are good. and access diagnostics. THe only thing is that clear blue detect at 100mlU so i thought they may not be sensitive enough? I might get a couple of different ones when i go shopping in a bit. Cheers for the advice! x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

So sorry you had to go through that, how awful, it is very depressing - I felt really cheesed off last week when AF got me    But, try and keep    lots more months to try....

Sending you some BIG HUGS   Jo xx

PS. maybe it was too early to test?? not sure cos i dont have a long cycle like you do   you never know!!

That was romantic of your partner, bless him


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Jo, 

thanks for the reply! I know i have to stay   , i don't have any af symptoms and considering that she is due tomorrow at the latest i am not sure whats going on! 
I am testing wednesday morning so will let you know! x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hang on in there Jo

mine seems to be playing silly games with me too this month - had a little red show last Thurs and nowt since (apart from a little brown you know what when wipe yesterday am and today am) and normally I spot for at least four days before witch arrives - which would have been from last Thurs but still no sign.....I don't know what's going on!! 

is it driving you   too?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sorry you got a BFN...but it aint over until AF arrives


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, good luck for your test again 2moro morn. you never know eh?!    vibes to you..

Hope you have a nice romantic evening tonight too...   

I'm cd13 today so will be having a nice 'jiggy' evening, I've bought some Mateus Rose wine cos i was concieved on that   You never know....

Jo xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Test again in a few days as you suggested.  Mine didn't show for a good few days after AF due.


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Jo, 

I tested again this morning, but still BFN. 

I ovulated 18 days ago now, temp hasn't fropped yet and no pains. Still nosign of af arriving and i'm on cd37.

I thought clomid was supposed to help make cycles shorter no longer?!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

cheers bev, i might do that. I tested again thismorning- the latest af should be due. I am always 36/37 days af without the clomid, but on cd 37 today and no sign at all. I tested this morning BFN :-(


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again,

If you dont get AF in the next day or so I think you should ring up the fertility nurse and tell her. when i had my FT scan she told me if i had not tested positive or not come on by CD35 to ring them. I think it is cos you can get cysts etc.. I don't wanna worry you, im sure it's just Clomid playing tricks with your hormones, but may be worth an ask!?  


Sorry it was BFN for you. Thinking of you.   vibes.......

My night didnt go exactly to plan, had a really sexy night etc.. but when it came to the crunch (excuse the pun) Bf couldnt climax!!! I was well cheesed off. Made him carry on this AM  

Jo xx


----------

